# Remote desktop losing connection



## kingrun2 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have set up a server , installed per user CAL's , there are 5 computers that need to connect to the server via remote desktop. Users OS range from , Windows xp sp2, sp3 to windows 7. Problem is that not all but some users experience loss of connections. I have tried a ping command from the server to the client pc, when a connection is lost a 2 to 5 packets time out at that moment. I have changed the router the problem still occurs. There is a dlink des1008d switch also which i doubt is the problem. Most computers using windows xp have Broadcom netxtreme gigabit ethernet , network adapters. I cant seem to find where the problem resides. I have changed a few settings in the group policy of the server. Like KeepAlive, enabled the 20 reconnections. etc. Using the resource monitor I have noticed that some lan computers when using remote dekstop can reach up to 100ms latency is this normal? Can someone point me in the right direction of where the problem might be?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

What about the drivers on the server network card, are those up to date? It could be something as simple as a faulty network cable.


----------



## kingrun2 (Feb 23, 2014)

network drivers updated to latest available from manufacturer website. It only drops packets when connected via remote desktop , no packet drop noticed when browsing web, or using smb. And only windows xp users experience packet request timeouts.


----------



## kingrun2 (Feb 23, 2014)

Adding a few screenshot , i pinged all 4 machines from the server and when they lose connection this happens.

































Also noticed, that two pc were not using RDP and were disconnected as shown in task manager. And they still got request timeouts. 
Maybe this is not a remote desktop issue?
TASK MANAGER

The 2 disconnected pc's ping screens:


http://en.community.dell.com/cfs-fi...ions-components-files/177/parduotuve-disc.PNG


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

I would try another switch, your network will only work as good as the equipment you use, and that's not much of a switch for a network connecting to a server. I prefer rack mount, it costs a little more but you get what you pay for.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I would get a better switch as well. Get a Gigabit one to take advantage of the adapters.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

downtime said:


> I would try another switch, your network will only work as good as the equipment you use, and that's not much of a switch for a network connecting to a server. I prefer rack mount, it costs a little more but you get what you pay for.


 A crappy switch that has rack mounts is still a crappy switch.


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

Indeed. I didn't say spend 40 bucks on a rack mount switch,I said you get what you pay for. I've yet to see a rack mount switch powered by a 4$ 12vdc wall wart.


----------

